# Lucy



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi folks! My wife and I brought home our Lucy 2 weeks ago. A little bit about her. She is a very pretty tuxedo, she is 14, declawed on all 4 (we are not sure when it happened), very talkative, and a gargantuan 17lbs. Twice a big as our little Angel. She actually topped out at 27lbs!

She was born a feral and the biggest of the litter. In her youth she traveled in a motor home all over the West. When things went downhill with the owner she was confined in a small area. Her back feet were matted into her coat so she could barely move. She was dominated by her sister and couldn't even use the litter box. Bad times.

So she was taken in by an adoption house run by some awesome people here in Seattle. She was there for over two years when we met her. She adopted us and stole our hearts right away.

So far she seems to like her new home. As was with Angel, Lucy is a different cat out of the adoption house. Playful and a real blabbermouth. She loves being petted and purrs like a locomotive. Just a very lovable thing.

Unfortunately our little Angel is not taking things too well right now. Angel has the run of the house and Lucy is in an introduction room. More on the introduction process later (and questions!) and more pics also, but here is one pic of our new girl. (She will be on my sig. when I get a second :thumb)


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! Hope the intro goes smoothly.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty Kitty!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, she's lucky to have found a forever home after 2 years at the shelter! And I think it's great that you adopted a senior cat. 

Love the little white paws. If she weighs 17 pounds, you took a very flattering photo.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Pretty girl! Looks just like my foster Payton:


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

spirite said:


> Wow, she's lucky to have found a forever home after 2 years at the shelter! And I think it's great that you adopted a senior cat.
> 
> Love the little white paws. If she weighs 17 pounds, you took a very flattering photo.


She is long and very solid. I should have something in the pic for comparison. Picking her up though - wowzers - like I mentioned our little Angel is only around 9 lbs. Big difference!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lucy is beautiful. She is so lucky to have been adopted by you. She really must think she is in heaven.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on adopting Lucy! She's a beautiful girl. I have a 16-pounder myself, so I know what it's like to pick them up. I like them solid anyway.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

She's absolutely stunning!! Don't worry, she and Angel will at least come to a truce, even if they are never bffs. It just may take time and patience.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

jadis said:


> Pretty girl! Looks just like my foster Payton:


wow! it's maggie here (chuck72's wife) they DO look alike!  they both have those big feet and paws. he looks like a big guy, too.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome, Lucy! What a beauty! I hope the introductions are a big success and that Lucy and Angel become best friends. 

Thank you for adopting a senior!


----------

